# Spurs - up or down?



## cowgirl4jesus94

I got a pair of slip on spurs that look like this;; 









Do you wear them so the rolly thing points up or points down? to me they look like they should point down. but i'm not 100% sure...


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

down =)


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i say down too


----------



## wild_spot

I'm gonna go against the consensus and say up :]

They look similar to these spurs, and these always point up. It's really hard to actually contact the horse with the spur and keep a good leg position if they are pointing down!


----------



## Trissacar

Down.


----------



## wild_spot

Does anyone have an actual reason why they are saying down?

If they are pointing down, you are going to have to drop your toe and lift your heel to even touch your horse. That throws your whole position off. 

I am *strongly* suggesting up!


----------



## Trissacar

wild_spot said:


> Does anyone have an actual reason why they are saying down?
> 
> If they are pointing down, you are going to have to drop your toe and lift your heel to even touch your horse. That throws your whole position off.
> 
> I am *strongly* suggesting up!


Cuz thats how most spurs are made to be used. If you go into a tack shop they will probably say to use them down.


----------



## Spyder

http://www.cdi-raleigh.com/2006FEIUSEF RULES.doc

*RULES FOR FEI-Recognized Dressage Events (CDIs) and USEF/USDF Competitions*​ 
1. *In FEI and Championship Classes**,* observe the following arena opening and closing procedure:

 *Open ring* after final salute, *close after the rider leaves arena*, open at next signal (whistle or bell), close at halt at X. In FEI rules, if a competitor enters before signal, he is ELIMINATED.

For classes other than CDI classes and USDF/USEF Championships, the part of the arena at A can be left open between rides. 

2. *Dress:*
 *In extreme heat and/or humidity* (no specific temperature criteria), management can allow competitors to show without jackets, but only in USEF classes, not in CDI classes. FEI level riders in USEF shows are allowed to remove jackets as well as USEF level riders. However, competitors must wear a regulation hat and solid white or very pale colored long or short sleeved shirt, without neckwear.
 Competitors will be allowed to wear a *hat cover* and a transparent or conservative color *rain* *coat *in inclement weather.
 *Spurs* must be made of metal. The shank must be either curved or straight, pointing directly back from the center of the spur. If the shank is curved, the spurs must be worn only with the shank directed downward. However, swan-necked spurs are allowed. The arms of the spur must be smooth. If rowels are used, they must be free to rotate. *Metal spurs with round hard plastic knobs on the shank are allowed (“Impuls” spur). “Dummy” spurs with no shank are also allowed.*This rule also applies to warm-up and training areas, as well as during competition.
 This rule regulating spurs should be interpreted as follows: ‘The shank of the spur must be located directly in the center of the back of the spur; it may not be offset, either to the inside or outside. It is permissible that spurs point up, down, or straight back. However, a spur may never be worn upside down. In effect this means that a “curved neck spur” is legal, and a spur that turns up when it was not intended to be worn that way is not permitted. French spurs, offset spurs, fixed rowels and plastic spurs are not permitted. The restriction on spurs applies to warm-up areas as well as during competition. Please note that a spur worn upside down may be no different than a spur made to turn up.


Just remember that spurs are worn a few inches up from the heel of the rider's boot so in effect the rider should not have to put their heel up for the spur to come into effect.


----------



## MIEventer

Thanks for posting that Spyder!


----------



## wild_spot

Good bit of information there, spider, but what conclusion did it bring you? Up or Down?

I ride my boy in spurs the same as I posted above, but with a smooth rowel, and I can tell you if they pointed down in any way I would have a hard time getting them to touch him without sticking my toes out! And he has a very deep barrell.

Trissa, I use my spurs how they were made to be used and that is upward :] It might be a different thing for different countries, though. Different again between disciplines, as I sue campdrafting spurs and sometimes cutting spurs, have never used dummy spurs or 'impuls' spurs.


----------



## Spyder

wild_spot said:


> Good bit of information there, spider, but what conclusion did it bring you? Up or Down?


 
Pretty much most dressage riders ride with the spurs down and most are designed that way. I have spurs with blunt rowels and they point down. If you look at most dressage riders they tend to sit with the leg a bit more under and back so the spurs fitted a few inches up the back of the boot will come in contact without having to lift up the heel.

The other thing is that the spurs are meant to be used just under the side and "lift" the horse up to the seat.


----------



## wild_spot

That's fair enough. Would you think the same applies to the spurs in the OP, considering (to me) they don't look like dressage type spurs? 

As far as I know the more western type spurs tend to point up...


----------



## wild_spot

This is the kind i have in mind...


----------



## Spyder

wild_spot said:


> That's fair enough. Would you think the same applies to the spurs in the OP, considering (to me) they don't look like dressage type spurs?
> 
> As far as I know the more western type spurs tend to point up...


Hard to say because I haven't done that much western.

Just thought you would like to see what the FEI thought.

But one thing is for sure, since the WEG are under the FEI umbrella it would be their rules that would apply so maybe you can find what the FEI rules are in the reining discipline?

Re your last post picture...the actual rowel part of the spur is pointing down.


----------



## wild_spot

Yes the rowel part is pointing down but the angle of the neck is making the spur at least level and on many others pointing up... 

I would imagine to help the really long legged cowboys on teeny little cutters and reiners? It would be very difficult to contact with the spur in a case like that, let alone with one pointing down...

Hmmm, this is interesting!


----------



## Trissacar

wild_spot said:


> Good bit of information there, spider, but what conclusion did it bring you? Up or Down?
> 
> I ride my boy in spurs the same as I posted above, but with a smooth rowel, and I can tell you if they pointed down in any way I would have a hard time getting them to touch him without sticking my toes out! And he has a very deep barrell.
> 
> Trissa, I use my spurs how they were made to be used and that is upward :] It might be a different thing for different countries, though. Different again between disciplines, as I sue campdrafting spurs and sometimes cutting spurs, have never used dummy spurs or 'impuls' spurs.


That may be the case IDK. These spurs looked like they were deisgned to point down. But its all good!


----------



## upnover

i'm going to say down, as most spurs (even rowels) are meant to be worn down. the pics that were posted, while the base curves up, the rowel part actually curves down. i had a trainer growing up that made me flip my spurs over so they were pointing up on a particularly slow horse. it gives your spur a completely different feel to the horse, one that's much more severe. The only time i'd recommend someone to wear a spur that curved up (like a swan neck) would be a long legged rider who's heel hung below their horse's barrel so they won't have to move their leg so much.


----------



## morganshow11

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> I got a pair of slip on spurs that look like this;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wear them so the rolly thing points up or points down? to me they look like they should point down. but i'm not 100% sure...


Those are the exact same sprus i have. I say up,


----------



## Beloved Killer

morganshow11 said:


> Those are the exact same sprus i have. I say up,


Obviously you've never read the rules and regulations regarding spurs.


----------



## sspromise

Always down, If you wear them up you will be poking the horse if you even put your calf on him. Which you won't realize you are doing, and you'll make him sour for sure


----------



## wild_spot

> Always down, If you wear them up you will be poking the horse if you even put your calf on him. Which you won't realize you are doing, and you'll make him sour for sure


Not always true! My spurs are swan neck and the rowel sits about an inch above the bottom of my boot, and I still ahve to really try to contact him with them, which is how I like it.




> Obviously you've never read the rules and regulations regarding spurs.


Which are? Please share. In my opinion they should point up also, and my opinion comes from MY experience with spurs, albeit not spurs like in the OP.


----------



## Spyder

wild_spot said:


> Which are? Please share. .


 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/spurs-up-down-28180/#post311764

My post 8 on this thread.


----------



## wild_spot

I've read that post. To me it didn't clear up this question.


----------



## Spyder

wild_spot said:


> I've read that post. To me it didn't clear up this question.


 
Can you post a picture of your spurs or something like them?


----------



## wild_spot

They are swan neck spurs, almost the same as the picture I posted first in this topic but with smooth rowels. The swan neck makes the rowel sit about an inch (roughly) above the bottom of my boot. My horse has quite a deep barrel, Yet I don't constantly touch him with the sour when using my calves... 

If I has spur that pointed down such as the ones in the OP, then I would have to turn my toes either out or down to contact him with the spur.

Here's another pic. They are similar to this, but with a smooth rowel and a slightly more pronounced swan neck.


----------



## bgood400

they go down.


----------



## bgood400

wild_spot said:


> They are swan neck spurs, almost the same as the picture I posted first in this topic but with smooth rowels. The swan neck makes the rowel sit about an inch (roughly) above the bottom of my boot. My horse has quite a deep barrel, Yet I don't constantly touch him with the sour when using my calves...
> 
> If I has spur that pointed down such as the ones in the OP, then I would have to turn my toes either out or down to contact him with the spur.
> 
> Here's another pic. They are similar to this, but with a smooth rowel and a slightly more pronounced swan neck.


the type of spurs that you posted cant be changed up or down. they clearly go down because of where you attach the leathers.


----------



## wild_spot

1. They do not 'point down'. The angle of the rowel is down, but the position of the rowel in relation to the base of the spur is UP. That is what i'm talking about.

2. I know they can't be changed. I'm not sure why you thought I didn't know that, lol?


----------



## BryCowboy7

WILD SPOT, you sure know a lot...


----------



## wild_spot

I don't know if you are being sarcastic?


----------



## wild_spot

Sorry to double post, I just want to say i'm not trying to argue... I just honestly don't see those spurs being practical when worn pointing down, and as yet no one has really had a reason that tells me why they should be used pointing down. 

If there is a reason, then please post it, and I will be happy :]


----------



## brookelovesparelli

Never worn spurs, so i have NO idea...


----------

